# HVAC Tech Mobile Phone Usage



## coolref (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm doing market research on the adoption of mobile phone technology in the HVAC space. Please fill out the information in the link below. Select participants will be contacted for a paid followup interview.

Link: http://fluidsurveys.com/account/surveys/713905/responses/


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

coolref said:


> Hi, I'm doing market research on the adoption of mobile phone technology in the HVAC space. Please fill out the information in the link below. Select participants will be contacted for a paid followup interview.
> 
> Link: http://fluidsurveys.com/account/surveys/713905/responses/


This is interesting... My brother works in this field and I work HVAC. Id be interested in knowing about this.


----------

